
Uproar as bomb-detection dog Grizz shot dead at Auckland airport - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/mar/17/uproar-as-bomb-detection-dog-grizz-shot-dead-on-tarmac-at-auckland-airport
======
Sk1pp
If an airport can't get a dog under control, I would be a little worried about
the rest of the security.

